# Excalibur coating, feedback please.



## Julio (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,

Do you own a pan, pot... that have a excalibur coating? I'm looking for some info from cooks that use it everyday. I'm going to be buy myself an allclad ltd roti pan that's discontinued but at a really good price. I don't plan on using metal utensils on it. I was wondering what are people's thoughts on excalibur coating?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2011)

I had to look it up.  It sounds like another attempt to differentiate their version of teflon coating.  Is that the coating that All-Clad uses?


----------



## Julio (Oct 29, 2011)

From what I read online AC was using it on LTD 1 that is discontinued. I was looking around ebay and the only pans... being sold are LTD 2 without the excalibur coating.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan of non-stick coating on general use pans.


----------



## Julio (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the roasting pan that's 16 x 13 x 3 The only reason I want to get it is because I can use it on the stove top for gravy.

Thanks Andy!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been looking for a stainless, roaster without a non-stick coating at a decent price.  I am concerned that using my whisk on a non-stick coating would damage it.  Not a big fan of non-stick in general.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 29, 2011)

I had the non-stick coating get rubbed off by the feet of the roasting rack.  Only SS for me from now on.


----------



## Julio (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave was the nonstick coating excalibur or another kind?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't remember.  It was a Calphalon roaster from a few years ago.


----------

